# stop this "man"



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Help find this sick f*** - at the very _least_ he needs to be arrested.










I was searching for news on, of all people, Kisha Curtis, when I stumbled on this facebook page that has photos of this genetic blunder actively abusing a dog. FAIR WARNING: It is very disturbing, know that before you look. Since this is photographic evidence of this crime in commission, making it difficult for him to deny it once caught, I felt it worthy of being posted here. Someone with a FB account should sign in and get more details on the where and when this was posted. Copy and repost the photos above to help ID him.

Or just skip the arrest and PM me where he lives.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope they lock that SOB up forever. May he rot in hell aftewards. 

Any word on the Dog?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a post that he was caught and arrested.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They found him. 

KARMA IS A XXXXX DUDE !!! WE GOT YOU !!! THE NAME OF THIS SCUMBAG IS "PATRICIO MILLAR" AND HE IS A SOLDIER OF THE EMBASSY IN SANTIAGO DE CHILE.HE IS ALREADY SUSPENDED FROM HIS JOB!!!HIS TWO DOGS WERE TAKEN AWAY FROM HIM BY THE POLICE. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP SUPPORTERS!!!

Sometimes the internet is simply awesome!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I hope they lock that SOB up forever. May he rot in hell aftewards.
> 
> Any word on the Dog?


That works for me. 




whiteleo said:


> I had a post that he was caught and arrested.


There are so many hoaxes on the Internet. This is a link  to a page questioning the authenticity of this story with other links to stories that he was apprehended.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

This a link from that page that states he was identified and apprehended. Responses to that blog post include some very creative things to do to this guy, he said with a big smile on his face :heh:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome. 

Whenever I see these, I want to adopt the Dog. Show them the life they deserve. The white Pit in the story needs to see that not all humans hate this way....

I hope and pray he gets the home he deserves.


----------

